# Franco's journal



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Going to keep my workouts written up on here, comments, advise, abuse welcome.

(Loosely) Following 5/3/1 BBB, and throwing in Interval training on my off days whenever im not feeling to sore

Oct 6th

Bench

85kg x 5

92kg x 5

105kg x 5

Bench

65kg 2x10 (this was boring as hell)

65kg 8x3 (30 seconds rest, much more fun)

DB row

42.5kg 5x10

________

Oct 8th

Squat

130kg x 5

150kg x 5

175kg x 5 (or 6 I cant remember, my mind went i noticed i as pushing harder with my right leg and it tottally threw off my focus)

Box squat

10x3 (30 secs rest) 105kg (feel the weight was maybe too light)

SLDL

65KG 5X10

____________

Deadlift (sumo)

120kg x 3

130kg x 3

140kg x 3

150kg x 3

Deadlift (5 regular, 5 sumo, lower back was pumped/stiff and giving me grief by now)

100kg 10x3 (30 secs rest)

Leg raises

5x10/15 (failed to hit a few reps on some sets)

Shrugs

5x10 (cant remember weight I kept going up, dropping down, grip was gone by now so had trouble finishing sets)


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Today, Bench

85kg x 3

95kg x 3

110kg x 5

DE bench

10 x 3 x 65kg, 30 secs rest, 6 normal grip 4 CG

Rows

5 sets, 10-15 reps, 7 plates (think each plate was 15lbs)

Was on some kind of pulley thing because the DB where to crowded

rope pulldown (was feeling abit gay)

4 x 15 roughly 50/60lbs :confused1:

OHP

3x5, 55kg

Neglected OHP for awhile now going to either keep it on the end of bench day or maybe start training 4 days a week, not sure yet, ive deloaded alot on OHP last time I was doing them I was doing 75kgx5

I wouldn't usually do the pulldowns and OHP but was in the mood today so decided to go ahead and do it


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Crap day today

Warm up left my calves feeling like they was going to pop, very bad cramp/pump

Squat

150kg x 3

170kg x 3

190kg x 2 (Unracked the bar too low, so after jiggling it up my head was compeltely gone, add that to having to wait nearly 10 minutes for my spotter, I just wasnt in the mood so knocked it on the head)

Box Squat

5 x 10 x 105kg

SLDL

5 x 10 x 65kg might add weight or reps, not sure yet


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Yesterdays workout, just did whatever the hell I wanted because I had no intention of going to the gym, but my girlfriend decided she wanted to pop (she used to train there and we have known the owner for years)

Sumo dead

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

185kg x 1

190kg x 1 x 2 (pb)

Conventional Deads (double overhand grip)

145kg x 3 x 2

Box squat

100kg x 2

145kg x 5

175kg x 3

185kg x 3

215kg x 3 (pb)






Video of the squat


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

whats the difference between a box squat and std squat ??


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

good squattin mate, quality vid too


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

CJones said:


> whats the difference between a box squat and std squat ??


You basically sit down on a box/chair its improved my form alot teaching me to sit back and break at the hips instead of the knee, I added it in to mix things up abit rather than free squatting all the time.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Also Yesterday workout was total dog ****, I had some bad pain/cramps in my arm most at the elbow and wrist and fingers (suspected carpal tunnel) I had to cut the workout short to get home and take some pain killers, It was bench day but didnt do my full workout just what i could handle before it got to much

OHP

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 3

Bench

85kg x 5

95kg x 6

115kg x 6

65kg 3x5

Mardy to be fair even though thats two PB on OHP and 115kg x 6, going back to the gym today to do a proper workout, this week ive hardly stuck to the routine


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

MarkFranco said:


> Also Yesterday workout was total dog ****, I had some bad pain/cramps in my arm most at the elbow and wrist and fingers (suspected carpal tunnel) I had to cut the workout short to get home and take some pain killers, It was bench day but didnt do my full workout just what i could handle before it got to much
> 
> OHP
> 
> ...


I know the feeling well mate, Stomach bug has not only fvcked my diet up but has stopped me from training for 3 days.

Add to that I'm also on PCT so it isn't doing me any favours weight wise :cursing:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Another crap day didn't want to go, pain/cramps in my arms, no focus, no appetite which is abit ****... next week im going to pull at least 200kg though 

Warm up with SLDLs

Bar x 20

65kg x 10

Sumo Deads

145kg x 8

155kg x 5

165kg x 3

Left it there because I dont want to aggrvate my arms, would usually go heavier and then do 10x3 DE or 5x10 @ 50%

DB rows 30kg (15kg lighter than what I usually do)

2x10 (usually do 5x10)

1x25+ (last set i just went to failure for been such a gaylord)

Leg raises

3x15 (usually do 5x15)


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Subbed mate!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Tonights workout was at a gym I dont usually train at, broke some PB's though.

Squat

100kg x 5

145kg x 3

185kg x 3

205kg x 3

225kg x 3 (PB)

Bench

100kg 3x5

DB rows

3x10 38kg

Tbar row

3x10 60kg

And another video for you all 






Should probably give a shout out to the can of Low-Carb Monster during the workout, think that helped me a lil


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Congrats on the PR mate!

I'd say you've got 250kg in you already!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

looking strong mate! you putting any pics up? are you the lad who is "dirty bulking" so to speak or am i getting confused? best of luck anyway!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> Congrats on the PR mate!
> 
> I'd say you've got 250kg in you already!


250 1RM on a really good day like if I was at a meet I reckon I would do it



scouse_jay said:


> looking strong mate! you putting any pics up? are you the lad who is "dirty bulking" so to speak or am i getting confused? best of luck anyway!


Ill post some pics maybe yeah, ive got some before and afters, but im really not into bodybuilding... I was the one who was on the "dirty bulk" but to be fair thats just my diet, i dont bulk or cut I just eat so I have energy to lift

Im defo getting bigger, fatter, bloated but most importantly stronger.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Im defo getting bigger, fatter, bloated but most importantly stronger.


 :thumb: Amen brother :beer:


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

littlesimon said:


> :thumb: Amen brother :beer:


x 2 :thumb:

subscribed


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Strong bast!

Keep up the good work

p.s. you still from GY? if so where you train?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah Grimsby born n bred, train at a gym called everybodies round the back of the YMCA, its ok, cheap but to many useless machines for my liking and some of the olympic bars are quite worn out.

Oct, 30th

Just did what I want as its deload week

Deadlift

5x10 x 105kg

Incline bench

5x15 x 45kg

Pushdowns

3x10 x 10/12plates

______________________________

Tonight, first week of second 5/3/1 cycle

OHP

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

Bench

85kg x 5

105kg x 5

115kg x 7

10x3 DE 65kg (30secs rest, 5 regular, 5 CG)

DB row

5x10 x 45kg (10 each side)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Good benching there

you heard of Spartana? Really want to check it out, aparently suposed to be pretty big, and where all the big dudes go


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah got a mate who trains there think its more of a bodybuilding gym, tbh most the gyms round here are **** if your into powerlifting/strength training

There all either crappy health clubs or more for bodybuilding and get funny looks when ya screaming ya tits off and covering the place in chalk


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

haha, i'm alrigth i work out at home at the minute, neighbours must think i'm a proepr weirdo though sneaking off into the garage 4 days a week to make weird noises haha

you say you work the doors too? Don't know someone called Laurence do you? Youngish lad


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Wheres he work? I dont know him to be fair, ive only reccently started doing it myself like


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahh right, he works all different places as far as im aware, but i think he's deleted his facebook or something just wondered if he was still working.

I'll keep my eye out for you when i go out


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Bit of a crap workout tonight, generally feeling low on energy and was tempted to not go in at all but thats a bad habit to start, this is not my typical workout as I just felt exhausted/lazy, also wednesday is generally bench day, but my lower back was sore monday so i switched squat/bench around this week.

Squat

145kg x 5

165kg x 5

190kg x 3 (annoyed I should of done atleast 5 but I wanted 7)

Box squat

105kg x 10

105kg x 3 x 5

Legpress

190kg 3 x 10

Would usually do SLDL but im deadlifting friday so trying save my back a little

Leg raises

4 x 15


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

190 for a triple ain't that bad for a bad day pal. Any reason you stick to 105 on the box squats?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I stick to 105kg/50% of my 1rm and usually do 5x10 or 10x3 DE, but to be fair thats 50% based on an old 1rep max, should defo up the weight there.

190kg x 3 is ok but last week i did 225kg x 3 and was supposed to do atleast 5+ with the 190kg, just a bad day but you cant allways be on top form

Ill make sure my deadlift day makes up for it


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Fair enough get the weight up on those box squat. Whens deadlift day? Started feeding up for it yet :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

210 1rm? 'kin ellll


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Barker said:


> 210 1rm? 'kin ellll


210kg 1rm??? Nah mate I can do 225kg for 3 :thumb: and theres a video in this journal of it somewhere

1 rep max on a good day i reckon would be 5 plates a side so roughly 240/250kg

Would really have to have my head in though


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Robbo90 said:


> Fair enough get the weight up on those box squat. Whens deadlift day? Started feeding up for it yet :thumb:


Yeah am putting the weight up to around 120/125kg on the box squats and Friday is deadlift day, its an easy one in fairness

Im only supposed to go up to 165kg x 5+ but if im feeling it im gonna attempt to pull 200kg which will be a new pb by 10kg

I like to try stick to Wendlers 5/3/1 Boring but big, but if im feeling good I don't see the point in not trying beat some PB


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Wed, 3rd, November

Was tierd and felt like throwing up this day :cool2:

Deadlift

125kg x 5

145kg x 5

155kg x 2x5

105kg x 4x8

Pullups

3 x failure

DB Shrugs

65lbs x 10

70lbs x 10

75lbs x 10

Tonights workout my phones been a piece of **** lately, i write my workouts down in my phone but it seems to have wiped all my txt messages, got a video though

320lb bench x 1 PB






Had a slight sticking point but managed to power through it, my form wasnt great either and I didnt pause long enough at the bottom but I dont care tbh :tongue:


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice one with the pb bench mate.


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

Gonna go a bit off track here and ask who that is in your avi?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

well in mate!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

mmts5 said:


> Gonna go a bit off track here and ask who that is in your avi?


Jeff Monson


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks mate - been wondering for ages!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work Mark.

Keep it up mate :thumbup1:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Have had a stomach bug lately, throwing up and not eating well, also lost weight since coming off cycle (water mostly I imagine but im looking alot slimmer)

No plans to go back on gear for some time

Monday 22nd Nov

Squat

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 1 (belt on)

180kg x 1 (belt and wraps)

180kg x 1 (belt)

180kg x 2

160kg x 5

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Dissapointed on my 180kg squat I should of easily done 5 reps but I guess it was just one of them days

SLDL

3 x 10 @ 60kg

2 x 10 @ 70kg

Decline bench situps/crunches

5x15


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Real good session trained with some powerlifters, Monday was a good session allthough I was pretty weak, specially when they was repping my 1 rep max for 5+ 

Bench

60kg x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 5

110kg x 3

120kg x 1

120kg x 1

80kg x 8

80kg x 6

Reverse band floor press

100kg x 10

120kg x 4

140kg x 3

DB bench press (elbows tucked in)

45lbs x 10

60lbs x 6

60lbs x 6

50lbs x 8

50lbs x 10

Havent had chance to get in the gym for deadlift session due to heavy snow but hopefully should make it thursday for Squats


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

First time ive been able to make it in to the gym due to the weather

Bench

Bar x 15

45kg x 10

55kg x 8

65kg x 5

85g x 5

95kg x 5

105kg x 3 (felt so heavy, should of managed 5)

125kg x 1 (really struggled specially off chest from this point)

135kg x 1

65kg + 2 chains each chain was about 30kg x 1 (too easy, so upped weight)

85kg + chains x 3

85kg + chains x 2

65kg + chains x 5

65kg + chains x 5

65kg x 5

Floor press

60kg x 5

100kg x 2 x 3

Some pushdowns about 4 sets of 15


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Bent rows

Bar x 20

40kg x 15

50kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

Sumo Deadlifts

65kg x 10

105kg x 5

125kg x 5

135kg x 5

145kg x 5

155kg x 1

165kg x 1

175kg x 1

185kg x 1

145kg x 1 (conventional*)

105kg x 10 (*)

Olympic bar curls

Bar x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 5

30kg x 8

30kg x 8


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Solid bench mate, what you weighing at the moment?

I've recently added Incline Bench to hopefully improve the power off the chest. I'm all triceps for bench.

Keep it up fella!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

My misses filmed the 185kg, not that impressive but ahhhhh well i have a fetish for fimlming my lifts






Also not sure what I weigh atm, i should really try keep track of it but I dont have any scales and on get chance to weigh my self If Ive got a docotors appointment... Which should be soon

I have lost weight though, im down nearly 2 jean sizes, havent been eating as much though (and by as much I mean a pack of oreos every 3 days or so  )


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Good pull mate!

And Oreos should be consumed every 3 "hours". :lol:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Bench

Bar x 20

60kg x 15

60kg x 10

Board press (3 or 4 inch board)

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 1

135kg x 2

140kg x 1

140kg x 1

Rack press, lockouts (bands strapped to bottom)

140kg x 8

150kg x 8

160kg x 5

170kg x 3

180kg x 3

Dips

4xF super setted with some sort of band pull across the chest

Core work with one of them roller on the floor

4x8

At the doctors tomorrow so ill finally get weighed


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

How much of a lockout do you do for bench mate?

And are those weights against the bands??


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes against the bands and it must of only been a few inches (4 or 5) I was training with two power lifters so just following there lead like, they had longer arms than me so I was at a slight advantage.

Todays sessioned I trained alone due time

Rack pulls from below the knee

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

140kg x 5

160kg x 3

180kg x 1

140kg x 5

100kg x 10

Bent rows

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 8 (straps on)

Curls

4x15 different weight, didnt count it as i dont care

Also weighing 98.5kg was fully clothed though, blood preassure was 100/65

Will know cholesterol when blood tests come bac


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Squats

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 3

180kg x 2

200kg x fail (started to come up but just didnt have it in me

Left it there as gym was shutting, gotten alot weaker reccently, ill sort it out in the new year going to hopefully doing a meet in March and wouldnt mind squatting and pulling 225-250kg and benching 140-150kg


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

If you can lockout that sort of weight and are only looking for a 150 bench, id suggest you your tris are very heavy and you need help off the chest.

Training looks like its going well anyway.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Wednesday (just an easy session, was hungover)

Leg press

100kg x 20

160kg x 20

200kg x 10

250kg x 2 x 10

300kg x 10

350kg x 8

200kg x 20

SLDL

3x10 60kg

Felt like i was going to pass out so left it there

Thursday

Box squats

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

80kg + 4 chains x 6

100kg + chains x 5

120kg + chains x 5

140kg + chains x 3

160kg + chains x 3

165kg + chains x 2

170kg + chains x 1

Rack pulls

140kg x 5

180kg x 3

220kg x fail

200kg x 4

220kg x 3

100kg x 5

Pulldowns

5x15


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Box squats are coming along nicely.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Been a while since i posted but training had took a back seat over the new year, back into the gym now training regulary lifts have gone to **** but every ones been asking if im back on gear so i must be getting bigger  haha

No way near what I was lifting before specially in the squat and bench press but heres a couple of workouts ive had past week

Bench

60kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

65kg x 5

67.5kg 3 x 5

This is very light but i was just testing the water having not trained for a while and having no spotter I also figure if I deload massively I can only progress for longer, going to stick to straight sets of 3x5 with small increases of 2.5-5kg each week

Incline DB press

35lbs x 15

40lbs x 10

45lbs x 10

50lbs x 10

55lbs x 8

Cable flyes

4plates x 12

5plates x 12

6plates x 12

7plates x 15

Not sure what the plates weigh

Finished off with some pushdowns 3 or 4 sets of 15 with 15 plates, again no idea whatr the plate weigh nor do i care for pushdowns and flyes I just throw them in for abit of vanity

Today,

Deadlifts

60kg x 10

60kg x 12

Sumo deadlifts

100kg x 6

110kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 5

140kg x 5

150kg x 1

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

SLDL 60kg x 15 (Dont know why i did these)

Stopped here as didnt have any chalk, will probably just try upping reps on these rather than weight for time been see how that works out

ez bar preacher curls

30kg x 15

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

DB rows

27.5kg x 15

30kg x 12

32.5kg x 12

35kg x 12

DB curls

30lbs x 12

35lbs x 10

40lbs x 8


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Good to see you back mate!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks simon, hows training? You still got your journal on the go?

Today was Bench day again felt like crap but i put this down to deadlifting yesterday

Bench

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 6

80kg 3 sets of 5

Wasnt meant to go up to 80, added 12.5kg to much but ahh **** it didnt realise till i finished, it went up easy enough on all sets and reps so ill keep it at 80 and next week aim for a few more small plates a aside, 85kg or so this is still light for me but slow and steady wins the race

Incline DB press

27.5kg 3 sets of 12

Not as many sets as i usually do but i was feeling like ****, dont know whether to stick to straight sets or pyrmaid, i guess ill just see how it goes

Flyes

4 sets, lots of reps... who cares

Pushdown & pull downs, same again, lots of reps i dont know if i get much out of these but kickbacks are gay and skullkurshers hurt my elbows

squatting thursday bring it on lets see how bad I am at them :lol:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmm just scrolled up to see some of my old posts and I see 140kg board press, 180kg rack press... and now im benching 80kg... Man do i feel ****ing weak right now :'(


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Yeah journal's still going mate!

Keep it up though mate, those big lifts will return!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Some squats today, just wearing a belt and all where very low, well below parallel

60kg 2x10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

150kg x 5

160kg x 3

170kg x 2

180kg x 1 (failed on 2nd) got stuck in the hole

Laying leg curls

4/5 sets 10-15 reps

Ahhhh felt good


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice squatting mate, i need to start squatting more.. i have neglected them thinking 'im happy with my legs' but as we know they do much more than legs... legs and deads need my full attention, i have been doing them this year but just not enough


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Squats and deads imo are the best

heres my appauling lifts from today, tendons in my elbow/forearm where giving em some grief...

Bench

60kg x 20

100kg x 4

100kg x 5

100kg x 4

100kg x 5

Bent row

60kg x 15

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

Clean and press

40kg x 15

50kg x 8

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

CG incline

40/50kg x 8


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Well today was a good but relatively short workouit

Sumo deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

180kg x 1 suit on (this was my previous PB)

200kg x 1 suit on (flew up)

210kg x failed to lift, got to my knees and had no more

210kg x 1 lockout was questionable but im happy with it for now, again suit on

This was my first time ever lifting in a suit

Forearm tendons are playing up abit so im been abit careful with them

Pull downs 3x8 - 60kg

Shrugs 5 sets, various weight, using straps


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Box squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

130kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 3

170kg x 3

180kg x 3

190kg x 1

200kg x 1

210kg x 1

220kg x 1

230kg x failed to lift

tripped first attempt on 230kg walking it out, head was gone second attempt and tryed to free squat it and got stuck in the hole... been a while since ive box squatted so. still im happy with 220kg it went up fast just walking it out my balance is abit messed up

5x10 20kg laying leg curls

decline curnches

1x15 + 10kg

1x15 + 15kg

1x15 + 20kg


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh and it seems to be I keep getting stuck in the hole with squats, if any one has any advice on how to work on this assitance wise or is it just a case of squatting more?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok so today was supposed to be speed work/Dynamic effort, but im useless at sticking to my routine and every day is nearly a max effort day haha...

On the plus side though all reps where fast.

Squats RAW (no belt or wraps)

Bar x 3 (then worked up in 10% weight increases to warm up all the way to my working sets)

110kg x 3 (should of stuck around this weight for 8x3 but like i said, i didnt feel like it)

120kg x 3

130kg x 3

140kg x 3

150kg x 3

160kg x 3

Box squats + 2 chains (so an extra 40-50kg at the top  )

100kg + chains x 10

110kg "" x 3

120kg "" x 3

130KG "" x 3

140kg "" x 3

150kg "" 2 x 3

Good mornings

Bar x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

Job done.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Rubbish session due to a cold and my forearm/elbow tendons hurting

Bench

60kg 8x3 (2 wide, 3 normal, 3 close grip)

DB Row

35kg 5x15

Lateral raises

25lbs x 15

30lbs x 10

35lbs x 8

Hammer curls (did these to try get some blood into the area see if it aids healing)

15lbs x 15

20lbs x 15

25lbs x 15

30lbs x 15

Dips

BW 3x10

Its pressing movements that hurt the most so avoided anything like OHP and floor press  this sucks


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Today was a fairly rubbish session, training alone, bit of a cold and ripped a huge bit of skin off my hand and didnt have any chalk with me

Sumo deadlifts

60kg x 3

working up to 180kg with 10kg jumps staying around 2 or 3 reps

180kg 3x1

Had to stop due to my hand killing me, also the belt i was using is too losse, just got it from pullam sports, orderd an XL and its far to big so going to have to drill some more holes into it 

Regular deads

100kg 3x10

face pulls

4x15 full stack plus 10kg plate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol there's a fairly negative comment at the start of most of ur workouts. Don't be so hard on urself


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Meh I just feel like I sometimes dont train as hard as i should. not allways my fault, cant help certain things.

Training alone is crap aswell but the lads i usually train with are having a week off, they have a meet this sat in London some where


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Rack pull today

Lowest pin, roughly mid shin level

60kg 2x15

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 5

140kg x 7

160kg x 5

180kg 5x3

100kg x 10 (felt so light  after 180kg)

None where to failure, ripped a callous off my hand last week so still abit sore and just stopped on reps when it become uncomfrotable, also because i had to rack pull inside the cage, i couldnt use as wide a stance as i like to use on my deadlift (lift sumo) but all in all it was allright

Pulldows

4 sets

Yates row

3 sets 50kg x 10

2 sets 30kg x 10

Hammer curls

35lbs x 10

40lbs x 10

45lbs x 10

Concentration curls

2 sets 25lbs x 10

Im doing curls as a sort of rehab for my forearm tendons, a friend suggested them to strengthen and get blood to the area, they seem to be going well, i mostly get discomfort on pressing movements


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Did some squats, felt really weak today so didnt go to heavy as everything felt like it could crush me at any moment

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

82.5kg x 8

100kg x 5

122.5kg x 5

140kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

100kg x 15

100kg x 8

Those last two sets made me feel really dizzy and ill lol

Pullthroughs (grey band)

3x10

Good mornings

3x8 50kg

Leg raises

3x10


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Today, Bench

Only managed to get in the gym twice last week and didnt bench

Worked up from the bar in sets of 5 and increasing weight about 5-10kg a time,

100kg x 5

110kg x 1

125kg x 1

70kg 3 x 8

Incline DB

was knackerd after bench so didnt go heavy and even had to drop weight

30kg x 5

45lbs x 6

45lbs x 8

45lbs x 8

then did a drop sets untill i coundlt even lift 15lbs

Cable flyes

3x15 6 plates

Face pulls

1x20 15 plates + 10kg plate

2x15 15 plates + 20kg plate

(no idea what the plates weigh each)

Lateral raises

3x12


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Conventional deadlifts, off 2 inch plate

60kg x 10

100kg x 9

120kg x 5

Sum deadlifts, off 2 inch plate

140kg x 5

160kg x 2

180kg x 1

180kg x 1

180kg x 2

Sumo deadlift, off the floor

190kg x 1

Pull ups

1x5, 4, 3, 5, 5

DB rows

35kg 4x15

Hammer curls

40lbs 3x10


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Today hurt, my legs are so weak

Squats

60kg x 3

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 3

170kg x 3

180kg x 1

190kg x 1

Should of done a few more sets but im so lazy

Good mornings (I have fallen in love with these  )

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 10

No idea why i was able to do 10 on the very last set :S

Did some hamstring work, seated leg curls and also some stuff using various bands... No idea what we was doing i was just going along with it


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Solid squatting fella!

Hows things mate?

You thinking of competing at all?

Have you not joined testosteronemuscle.co.uk?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

No i havent, ill give it a look when ive got time do you post more on there now? not really got any comps in mind at the moment, only really just getting back into training properly.

Today session.

Now this was something abit new to me, but i enjoyed this routine and i dont need to train with any one because none of the lift really require a spotter, so ill probably be doing this failry often

OHP

Bar 2x15

40kg 2x5

50kg 2x5

55kg x 5

60kg x 5

Clean and press

65kg 3x3

Cleans

70kg 3x5

(Never done cleans before, had to mess around picking the right weight, wasnt really heavy but when i tried to use more weight i struggled to get into the groove of things and just sort of ended up doing SLDL, i like this movement, feels very explosive)

Shrugs

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

Finished off with some Lateral raises

3/4 sets with around 40/45lbs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I fvcked my knee up doing cleans, I had put too much weight on it! They're good though, quite taxing !!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Ill be keeping them in, the routine i did the other day will probably be a regulary thing, I really do enjoy overhead pressing (more than bench) and cleans fell like a good movement for me.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah, i still mess around with them now and then. i just keep it nice n light. Interesting to try and do 15 - 20 reps. better than a stroll on the treadmill for getting ur heart pumping. More fun aswell


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> yeah, i still mess around with them now and then. i just keep it nice n light. Interesting to try and do 15 - 20 reps. better than a stroll on the treadmill for getting ur heart pumping. More fun aswell


Yes high rep squats and deads are great for cardio, so I imagine these will be just as good if not better.

Todays session

Bench (to chest)

Bar x 25

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 3

Board press (3 boards)

120kg x 1

110kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 2

135kg x 1

120kg x 3

90kg x 3 (off chest)

Was drained

Incline smith

50kg (only counting the plates) lots of sets, did some reps, felt foooked

Shoulder and rota cuff and rear delt work using various bands


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Today deadlifts

Lifted conventional all session, felt good.

Bar x 25

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 5

150kg x 3

160kg x 3

170kg x 1

120kg x 10

120kg x 6

120kg x 5

I need to do more cardio as I was nackerd, pretty sure most of these are PB's as i dont lift this way much 

Bent rows 60kg

4 sets of 10-12 reps

Hammer curls

3 sets roughly 40lbs


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

First picture was roughly 4 months ago










This obne is more recent


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what weight are you ?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Last time I was weighed I was 98.5kg full clothed (hoody, tainers, wallet, watch... everything)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

that makes your lifts even more impressive m8


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

awesome pal, keep it up!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers guys, im carrying alot of fat but i aint too worried.

Just thought i would upload it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fat keeps the core a bit more stable or atleast thats my excuse for my 41 inch waist lol


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

its cushions the joints aswell so i hear, and when I have leaned up abit I struggle to lift weights, I like to call it "Functional mass" rather than fat


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Today was abit of whatever, didnt get to the gym yesterday so just did some lifts I wanted and didnt go heavy at all (allthough it felt really heavy  )

Box squats with chains (1 a side, each chain roughly 20kg+, will just write down actually weight on the bar and wont add the chains on)

bar x 3

40kg x 3

60kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

130kg x 3 (so about 170kg at the top)

Squats

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 5

OHP

60kg x 5

60kg x 8 pb

60kg x 4

60kg x 6

20kg x 15

Shrugs

130kg about 5 sets and 10-12 reps a set


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Going to start using submaximal weight, for reps on my bench in order to try and improve it, as its weak as **** and working to 1rm isnt seeming to help and it hasnt increased at all since october, infact I was benching more 1rm back then so really need to look at where im going wrong.

thinking of maybe doing 5/3/1 or 3x5-10, my current 1rm is 125kg, i figure if I manage to be able to bench 90-100kg for sets of 10-12 reps, surely my bench should go up overall.

Im going to give up the board pressing and such as I dont feel I have specific weak points in my bench, its just my overall bench press that sucks.

This theory didnt work so well today though as i didnt have a spotter

Bar x 25

50kg x 8

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 7 (decided to go to near failure)

Another idea I had was maybe stick to 3x10 with 90kg then add weight, this will be alot easier when i train with a spotter

Flat DB bench

26kg 5x10-12

First time doing Flat DB bench and i like it so much more than incline, abit awkward getting the weight up alone, so i didnt go too heavy, felt it alot more in my chest and shoulders seem to work pretty hard also, going to ditch Incline and do flat DB, used full ROM aswell bringing weight down far as i could

Bent rows

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 8

100kg x 5

100kg x 7

Form was abit crappy on the 100kg and I used straps

Close girp chest press machine

5 sets, of 8-15 reps, worked up to 80kg


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Deadlifts (Conventional) off plates

Worked up in triples to

140kg x 8

160kg x 10 PB

Pull downs

4 sets of sucking

Kroc Rows

40kg x 25

40kg 2 x 15


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> First picture was roughly 4 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha hello traps!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> haha hello traps!


I have very ****y traps (one thing I want bigger) there starting to pop up alittle though

Today

Clean and press

warmed up then

60kg 2 x 5

I then worked up in 5kg increases 1 rep sets to

80kg x 2 PB

Dips

3x12 @ BW

Chins (palms facing away)

3xfailure

Laterals raises

5 sets 8-15 reps

Worked up to 50lbs

Shurgs

5 sets, roughly 120kg did them on smith machine

Great atmosphere in the gym today, was a right laugh.

Every one else was squatting but I dont have it in me today, wouldnt of shifted much weight so did an easy workout


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

looking well pal, im following with great interest


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Not much to write about this week.

Tuesday worked up to 180kg on rack pulls and on third rep thought I was about to tear my bicep so left it there, not really alot of weight

Did bench today and again didnt go heavy

DE Bench

60kg + red bands doubled over 8x3

DB press (weight is what each DB weighed individually, not total)

22kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

30kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

35kg x 8

Next week going to do less sets and start heavier

Bent rows

60kg 3x10

Was knackerd, wanted to gp heavier but energy levels are feeling low, had it in my head i wanted about 3x5 with 100kg... next week 

Did around 3 sets of lots of reps on upright rows and some push downs on the cable stack "thing"

Upright rows seem pretty cool. Push downs suck


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh and heres a ****ing MASSIVE picture, of the bands... dont know why i took this, just incase some people didnt understand i guess










Again the picture is HUGE


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hate upright rows, band idea is pretty cool, why though? Why not just add more weight?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Todays session

Deadlifts (conventional)

Worked up to 200kg x 1 raw

Good mornings

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

Bent rows

80kg x 10

90kg 3x5

T-bar row with a close grip

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 15

Well happy with my conventional lift, all time PB is 210kg sumo deadlift with suit and a belt on.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Barker said:


> Hate upright rows, band idea is pretty cool, why though? Why not just add more weight?


Weight is lighter at the bottom and I was having a **** day, which is the whole reason I did a DE workout, pussied out on lifting heavy and fancied doing something abit different.

Dont really need to use bands or chains for raw lifting, oh well, I hate the bench press, Im crap at it.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Squatting

150kg x 1

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

170kg x 1

180kg x 1

180kg x 1

180kg x 2

Laying leg curls

30kg x 8

35kg x 7

40kg x 4 (really struggled)

My hammies are weak

Seated leg curls

80kg x 10

80kg x 10 (not using full rom)

80kg x 6 + 4 forced reps

Leg press

270kg + sled x 8

320kg + sled x 5

320kg + sled x 8

Did 3 sets of 5-6 on chins (palms facing away from me) coming all the way down on the negative.

Also did a few sets of chins inbetween squats, going to be doing this on all my workouts throwing in sets of BW chins

Oh yeah i also benched this week...

worked up to 120kg x 1, 100kg x 3

DB press 42.5kg each arm x 7

3x15 DB rows

Bench is crap I hate it


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Deadlifts

Worked up to 200kg again 3x1






That was my third set, not going to lift sumo any more, I like conventional now, form is abit off in the video, legs locked out too soon

Bent rows

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg 3x8

T bar row (close grip)

70kg x 8

75kg x 15

80kg x 12

Also countless sets of bodyweight pull ups before, inbetween and after most sets


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks good mark, were you bare footed in that deadlift video haha?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, didnt have my converse with me and I dont like deadlifting in any other trainers so lifted bare foot


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh I also had 2 belts on  one was a crappy lonsdale one thats velcro and offers very little support (allthough ive done most my PB's using just that belt) and the other was a typical bodybuilding belt which is like 2 inch width at the front so offers very little for your gut to push against.

Its allright though, just got my Inzer single prong from America yesterday


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice lifting buddy i use a velcro belt underneath a lever belt got them cheap off here ...http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.fitnessgear&mprd=&d=24

i only use them for over head pressing .


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

uhan said:


> nice lifting buddy i use a velcro belt underneath a lever belt got them cheap off here ...http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.fitnessgear&mprd=&d=24
> 
> i only use them for over head pressing .


Bit ****ed off, just seen a lever belt on there for 25 quid... surely theres a mistake?

ffs I just spent £70 - 80 on an inzer and an extra £22.77 on import tax lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Bit ****ed off, just seen a lever belt on there for 25 quid... surely theres a mistake?
> 
> ffs I just spent £70 - 80 on an inzer and an extra £22.77 on import tax lol


no mistake m8 i bought 1 and got my m8 1 too and the contour velcro belt .

came next day too sorry fella .


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cant imagine not wearing shoes, whats your gym like mark does it get packed? Been meaning to ask you for a while actually, need to get myself to a decent gym desperately but dont wanna go where all the bellends go


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Its a pretty decent gym, would be best paying for the year £230 rather than £25 a month because theres a £30 joining fee, so first month alone is £55

I train around mid day so isnt that busy, about 4-5pm every ones comes in so thats when its busiest

Its pretty basic gym, but it has barbells and weights and it isnt a fitness centre, owner can sometimes be abit of an **** hole maoning about chalk all over the place, dropping weights from time to time and not putting everything back (its a ****ing gym, whats he expect, its not supposed to be tidy) and he buys some really crappy machines sometimes (gyms abit crowded with some crappy machines atm)

First sessions free

Get a few ASBOs in there aswell which is quite funny, he works with the council as part of the rehab for young offenders, they come in, talk **** and typically dont know what there doing, and obviously the gym is in the YMCA so theres a few ********* and tonnes of people who do to much curling and not enough squatting as with all gyms


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice way to put me off there haha, cba with nob end asbo's, just its not that far from me so i could bike down there, its either that or wait till i get a car and join up to Spartana. Will probably have to wait till september to see if i get this apprenticeship, but will probs pop down one day to have a look round observe the asbo bicep boys :lol:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Cant be ****d to go into detail on past 2 workouts, Ive basically just gone in, done my main lift and got out (with a few sets of chins here and there)

Tuesday - deadlifts

Videos of my PB's











Today (thursday) - Squats

2 more videos, in a suit and more PB's


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Quality lifting there Mark. Like the way you shrug the 210Kg dead... Nice


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Still alot fo work to do, need a minimum of 250kg squat and pull and a 140-150kg bench, I want to enter some meets this year and by 2012 be fairly competitive


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

MarkFranco said:


> Still alot fo work to do, need a minimum of 250kg squat and pull and a 140-150kg bench, I want to enter some meets this year and by 2012 be fairly competitive


Good squat mate, keep up the good work it will all pay off in the future. Best of luck for your future comps!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

some previous workouts arnt even worth writing up about, consisted of not alot of weight and 1000's of reps

Thursday (Squats & deadlifts)

This ****ed me up, I was knackerd ME squats then trying to ME deadlift, I dont know how I would manage this in a meet if I was to enter one

Squats

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 2 (suit on)

180kg x 5

200kg x 2 (suit and wraps)

Deadlifts

140kg x 5

180kg x 3

Smith machine bent row (50kg of plates)

3x10-15


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Shoulders and traps

Focus more on trying to build muscle when it comes to shoulder and trap day rather than strength

Seated shoulder press

20kg x 50

40kg x 6

60kg x 6

70kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 6

100kg x 7

Seated Laterals

30lbs x 15

40lbs x 10

40lbs x 12

40lbs x 11

(doing anything with ****ing dumbells in my gym is a ball ache because its allways ****ING crowded, its all people seem to do, biceps, shoulders and chest with dumbells... But aslong as they keep out of the squat rack I guess I dont realy care)

Upright row

(smith machine so only count plates used)

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

Strange one this, never really do them, not sure if I like them

Shrugs

100kg x 15

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 19 (a few resat pause reps)

Then did some cable side raises and barbell front raises

Getting 200 meditech dbol tabs on tuesday, then going to wait and get some clomid and nolva and start a cycle in a few weeks


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Bench

Warmed up

5 pull ups

Bench 70kg x 10

5 pull ups

Bench 80kg x 8 (rest for 10 seconds) 2 more reps

5 pull ups

85kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 4 (could of made 5 but I didnt count properly)

Dips

15kg x 8

20kg (chain around neck) x 5

chain x 6

chain x 4

over head extention

55lbs x 12

60lbs x 12

65lbs x 10

Incline press

45kg x 15

65kg x 8

90kg x 4

Pushdowns

30kg x 15

35kg x 12

40kg x 8

45kg (did massive drop set so dont know what reps where)


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh and my source didnt turn up so no gear yet, wasnt going to start yet but its annoying when people let you down none the less

Might have to get on the jack3d  all the biceop boys seem to rave about it


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Found some old photos of me tonight and OMG i cant believe how skinny I was, I havent even been training that long, but heres some pictures of me back in 2005 - 2006 and some photos taken a few months back. Im not the biggest, strongest and defo not the leanest guy out there, but I think ive packed on some serious size










My "arms" if you can call them that, are like pencils


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Something a little different today, ****ed my thumb up so cant grip the bar properly plus my misses wanted to train today so showed her some of the basics

Squats (Stance was more narrow than usuall to put emphasis on quads)

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

130kg x 8

Rack pulls (well below knee)

140kg x 10

160kg x 10

170kg x 10

Leg press (not including sled)

210kg x 20

260kg x 20

Leg extentions

2 sets to failure, about 25 reps each set

Oh and my misses managed to

Box squat - 30kg

leg press - 90kg x 20

Bent row - 25kg x 10

Rack pull - 50kg x 10

incline press - 25kg 3 x 5


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Been banned for a little while  and since then ive done

Rack pulls

190kg x 5

And this is my bench workout

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 1

110kg x 1 (flew up)

130kg x 1

130kg x ??? (spotter had to help me take some of the weight with this one  ****ed off because i filmed this one and not the first one  )






Did some DB benching and some tricep isolation work also, also on my bench pressing ive been using a shoulder width grip, i find this alot better for me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i use shoulder width too with a suicide grip also keep elbows in to side when pressing good effort .


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

uhan said:


> i use shoulder width too with a suicide grip also keep elbows in to side when pressing good effort .


I like suicide grip on pressing aswell, but wouldnt dare use it on bench, I use it on any machines and often on OHP though, i dont think i tucked my elbows in on this to be fair, something i often forget to do


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

couldnt really see if elbows were flared or not .

you might wanna check your powerlifting fed rules for grip and hand spacing think some have minimum requirements :confused1:


----------

